# Packing AF Switch Tracks



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope no one thinks this question is as ridiculous as I think it is. I made a purchase of several sets of AF switch track pairs at a recent train show and most include the original boxes and packing material. The problem though is they were not packed properly as the tracks, packing materials and boxes were all in a large plastic tote. I have tested and repaired any switches that needed attention, but I am completely dumbfounded how the switches, controls and packing materials all fit back into their respective positions in the boxes. If anyone can lend some assistance, I will certainly be a grateful AF fan. I'd hate to toss these boxes and packing stuff in favor of all new boxes as the originals are in decent shape. Thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I hope no one thinks this question is as ridiculous as I think it is. I made a purchase of several sets of AF switch track pairs at a recent train show and most include the original boxes and packing material. The problem though is they were not packed properly as the tracks, packing materials and boxes were all in a large plastic tote. I have tested and repaired any switches that needed attention, but I am completely dumbfounded how the switches, controls and packing materials all fit back into their respective positions in the boxes. If anyone can lend some assistance, I will certainly be a grateful AF fan. I'd hate to toss these boxes and packing stuff in favor of all new boxes as the originals are in decent shape. Thanks.


Can't help with HOW the stuff went back into the boxes, but don't throw them away!! In many cases, paper is more valuable than the item it housed!!


----------

